# Help please!



## StarryEyes (Apr 29, 2018)

I am wondering if anyone may know what color the babies may be if I breed my black-eyed black/white broken marked male mouse with my pink-eyed chocolate-dilute blue-diluted non-agouti female mouse. I do not know their genotypes, but these are their phenotypes. Please respond asap, I know very little about mouse genetics, so please don't try to explain everything to me, because I'm only breeding them once.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Quince is a piebald, which is a/a C/* s/s.
Sweetpea is a/a b/b d/d p/p.

You will likely get majority black mice. Genotypes: a/a B/b D/d C/* S/s P/p
If they carry recessives, you may get blue, chocolate, and/or piebald.

If you breed the offspring, then more of the recessive genes will appear.


----------



## StarryEyes (Apr 29, 2018)

I can't really tell what color Sweepea is exactly, can someone help? Here's a video:


----------



## ShonarPets (Aug 23, 2018)

Sweatpea looks like a champagne to me


----------

